# Coal.. losing hair around his eyes



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I posted this on another all breed dog forum but thought i would ask you guys too...

I noticed last night that Coal (8.5 yr old lab) is losing hair around his eyes. Only place its thinning.. anybody had this happen before with your dogs?? I dont know what it is and kinda worries me. Hes eating fine (of course a totally food hog), drinking and doesnt have a fever... hes acting the same as usual.. I dont know if hes been rubbing his face and thats whats going on. They are now staying in the house all day instead of going outside while i am at work... and they are loving it.. its just too hot here 

Hes on Eagle pack dog food (fish Formula) and hes been on this for a least a year.. do to allergies we had to switch to this.. and he gets fish oil and carrots and green beans (to help fill him up )added to his food at night... 


any ideas what it could be?? was going to call the vet and see what they say... it doesnt seem to be bothering him


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Just from my limited experience rescuing labs I will tell you this is normal for them.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lil...I have no idea what it could be , but please let us know what the vet says


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had that happen to a Shepherd I had, he was losing it underneath his eyes. Ended up being some kind of infection that cleared up with a prescribed ointment.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Just from my limited experience rescuing labs I will tell you this is normal for them.
> 
> Hooch


Maybe so.. just never noticed it before?? hes also got the acne under his chin.. which hes always had off and on since he was a pup... he just gets his chin washed twice a day after eating with antibacterial soap and that seems to keep it under control...and he doesnt mind.. thinks he needs a treat for sitting still everytime though :

He blows his coat really bad this time of year.. but have never seen his hair thin like that around his eyes... will keep an eye on it this weekend.. and call the vet Monday if it seems worse... fun fun...


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Maybe mites? My mom's cat had mites around the eyes, lost hair.


----------

